# New quiet and cool system?



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi,
Wondering if anyone can help me make a new quiet and cool system.

Current system makes my room too hot and when it gets going can make a bit of fan noise, i have a Corsair H90 AllinOne Watercooling system already.

Budget: $1500AUD
Brands: Higher Quality. 
Multitasking: Yeah, gaming and coding machine. 
Gaming: YES, CSGO and BF1 (im running at 970GTX EVGA)
Calculations: Always running PlayTV capturing game play then turning into youtube clips.
Overclocking: Nope, goal is to make a quiet and cool system, OC doesn't go with that idea.
Storage: I've got plenty of SSD and HDD
Operating System: Will run windows 10.
Accessories: Already got.
Recycled Components: Current parts are 2years to 18months... might be able to use PSU, but if a newer and quieter one is out there i'll use that.
Monitor: I've got one at the moment , depending on final price might be able to get a new one.
Stores: Umart.com.au
Location: Australia, Brisbane.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out our recently updated build guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html

The $1000 Intel build would be a good pick for you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Current system makes my room too hot and when it gets going can make a bit of fan noise


Regardless of the system you choose, this doesn't go away.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh I rather disagree. The AMD cpus especially 8000 FX and above are really noisy so Chief's selection of an Intel system is a perfect idea....I have seen some of the FX 8350 and 9350 even worse make as much noise as a vacuum cleaner when revving up to do an intense task.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas will have a look!

Is there any particular noise cancelling cases i should focus on?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The NZXT H440 has sound damping built into it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The Phanteks Eclipse P400S Silent Edition case ($75) is also quiet. Used it to build the following "quiet gamer" for couple of my grandkids:Phanteks Eclipse P400S Silent Edition case ($75)
EVGA Supernova 550 GS 80+ GOLD PSU ($80)
Asus Prime Z270-P Motherboard ($136)
Patriot 2x4GB Elite DDR4-3200 Red RAM ($47)
Intel Core i5-7600K CPU ($224)
Arctic Freezer i32 CPU cooler ($30)
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Armor 6G Video ($265)
Crucial MX300 1TB M.2 (SSD) ($270)
Windows 10 Home ($120)

Total $1,247​They love it!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Really nice looking case in white but without dvd ability I would have to pass.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

They already had a couple little external DVD burners.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh ok I guess I just don't personally understand a desktop without a dvd-rw is all and I see so many people who bought laptops without realizing half of them no longer have these and then they don't know how to install their printers.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, I've seen the same thing happen. Fortunately, external USB DVD/CD drives/burners start at ~$20. 

Also, many times you can simply download the driver(s). Often, directly from Microsoft.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thatr's all true but tech advancement and progress means making things easier, not more complicated if done right.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeppirs. And to help, the CD/DVD is slowly going the way of the floppy, PS/2, serial and parallel ports, etc.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As long as there is DSL internet , downloads will never replace cd-dvds. Remember how slow most of our country is for broadband and as for Ps2? Most every board I use these days has two ps2 ports now again BTW.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, it takes a while sometimes for everyone to catch up. Heck, there are still Windows 98 machines running out there: Windows 98 Market Share on Desktop :facepalm::smile:


----------

